# nhs funding anyone??



## sideshowbob (Jul 25, 2014)

hi everyone i have been to the GP and  asked for a exceptional funding request to have ivf on the nhs, anyone ever tried this and what was your experience??


----------



## Kims84 (May 30, 2014)

Hi 

Our situation is different but we had to fight for ou funding because they changed the criteria mid treatment for us!  Always worth a try as we got ours x


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

Hi if you look on infertilitynetworkuk.com it tells you what each ccg will fund and the criteria that they work too. Best of luck to you. X 

/links


----------



## sideshowbob (Jul 25, 2014)

thanks jam&cream, i have very low ovarian reserve, so going with the discrimination line, as if i had a partner of any description i would have to have ivf to conceive anyway, luckily everything is well documented in my notes at the GP, the GP has also referred me to the fertility consultant through choose and book and also been sending me for regular blood tests checked my FSH and LSH levels, also put me on thyroxine as my levels were boarder line, so my fingers are crossed!!


----------



## suzylee (Oct 5, 2012)

I had my first two exceptional funding requests denied but they accepted after the third. The exceptional circumstances are secret and even the GP didn't know what they were! 

Keep persevering and hope they will give in before you do


----------



## sideshowbob (Jul 25, 2014)

suzylee what was the time scale from when you first requested it at the time to finding out you had been declined??
my GP is new and had not done before, but was going to speak to the other gp's!!
i phoned my local ccg and they told me there is an individual funding request as well, but recommended the exceptional funding request too!!
i really hopeful now I've actually found another person that has put a n exceptional funding request through!!


----------



## suzylee (Oct 5, 2012)

I think it was about 4 weeks but the doctors forgot to inform me so I had to chase it up. 

I really hope you get your funding although I think there is a long waiting list for donor eggs. I have no funding now I have hit 40 so I'm going abroad as I can't afford it here in the UK

Good luck


----------



## sideshowbob (Jul 25, 2014)

ahh thanks  suzylee, this is just the information i need, i have already made a appointment with the GP for about 4 weeks time, as i will need to get my blood test results as well, it seems that there are 3 clinics local to me that also do nhs treatment as well as private according to the HFEA, so they should have plenty of donor eggs and donor sperm, do you how long you had to wait to actually have your 1st ivf from the nhs??


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi Bob

Are you glad you joined? Told you would would get lots of advice!

I got my nhs donor eggs (egg!) through the NHS at a private clinic 

Lauren x


----------



## sideshowbob (Jul 25, 2014)

yes definitely Lauren!!
it gives me hope especially as i can find out exactly what to do, what to say, how long to wait and to push for what i need!!
i dream all the time about having a small person to look after and there has been so much fabulous help and support on these forum's i ever so grateful to you all!!


----------



## sideshowbob (Jul 25, 2014)

hi everyone, I've had my exceptional funding request turned down because I'm single!!
i know I'm single, even if i was in a couple i still need ivf!!
stupid pen pushers!!
all help and advise with what to do next is welcome!!
yes i am going to put another request in, either individual or exceptional not sure which, feel i need to write a covering letter to go with it explaining why i need this so much but don't know if this is allowed!!


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Sorry to here this

When I had to apply to transfer my nhs own egg funding to private donor egg I tried sending a cover letter but they just replied saying they wouldn't accept it unless they actually asked me for more info

I went to a donor seminar and a same sex couple were getting nhs funding, they had to 'prove' infertility which is fair enough as they need to know they are funding medical reasons not just sexuality, which should be the same for you, and you have medical issues, this couple had to have 6 self funded iuis that failed to allow them to access nhs ivf, in not clued up on costing for it, but look into it, 6 cycles of iui is worth paying for if it leaves you with up to 3 funded ivf cycles? 

L x


----------



## sideshowbob (Jul 25, 2014)

unfortunately my clinic won't do iui as they know it won't work as i don't have enough eggs and there size are not the correct quality either, there is a phone number on the emailed letter is it work ringing and talking to the lady??
as she says
'however if you are able to demonstrate true clinical exceptionality within this patients case we are happy to review this further'
thats the last line of a very short letter!!
what do you know, is she asking for more medical evidence to back up my case?? is that what it means??


----------



## sideshowbob (Jul 25, 2014)

hi everyone, today's update, I've been back to the GP and she agrees that we should put another funding request in, loved the letter i had typed using the template from the fertility network, she added 2 extra things to it, also i have typed in date order all the tests and treatment i have had so far, which again she added to, i have typed it all back up and taken it back to the doctors just before it closed, so now just need to wait 2-4 weeks to see what happens this time!! fingers crossed!!
how is everyone else getting on??


----------

